# Jumping courses with 3 jumps?



## ilivlikeahorse (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for help with creating a jumping course, but I only have four poles that I have to work with, anyone have any ideas? :?:


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

The only thing I can think is to have one jump either side of the arena (at B and E) and one across the diagonal from say K to M (or H to F) and ride an S shape over them (if you see what I mean!)


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

You said you have four poles, so use them the best you can. Since you're limited, only jump courses of verticles. So instead of an X, do a low verticle. If you want to jump X's, do them one at a time.

Set up 4 jumps: one outside line, one outside single, and one diagonal. You can actually do a lot with this. Rollbacks, broken lines, jumps from both directions... you can actually make a pretty good course. I came up with one for you already. You don't have to use it, but it'll give you an idea of what I mean:











Sorry if it's a little hard to understand, I just put it together quickly on Paint. So basically the arrows describe which way you approach the jump and the numbers tell the order. 4 to 5 is a broken line, and 6 is a figure 8/rollback (you may need to trot into it if your horse does not know flying changes and you are worried about his balance).

Good luck and happy jumping!


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

emeraldstar think you have done a brill job at explaining that even with a diagram! i am impressed!


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

dudey said:


> emeraldstar think you have done a brill job at explaining that even with a diagram! i am impressed!


Haha thanks


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, I really like emeraldstar642's course, I may just try it sometime! 

Here is another four jump mini course I like to do a lot. All the jumps are vertices, because you only have four poles. It's shaped like the letter 'Y'. 
It's hard for me to explain the course, so here's a picture:


----------

